# Racing at My House



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Kevin Browning was in the area visiting family & was able to make some time to stop by and visit. So Nick & Joe came in to join us. It was great to get to see Kevin again. 
--fcb


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

An impromptu get together of HOGITS was just what the Dr. ordered. I love racing on Lendells tracks. It was nice seeing Kevin and Taylor and all the regulars. Guys, I saw the fastest Cycle I've ever seen on the drag strip. And a Sgrignoli Mustang of Lendell,s that went an amazing 40 miles an hour. I'm sure with a little coaxing Lendell will shoot us a pic or 2.
I recently put a tjet in a Bus and proudly it made a couple of laps around the road course. I'll address that later in a seperate thread.
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like some fast tracks there and lots of memorabilia. ideal man cave, man!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Looks Like a good time was had by all....
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

How do you do it Lendel? I mean leave all those slots in their original packaging??? I couldn't do that. Nice setup. Isn't fun to share?!?!? Wish I had more local slotters...


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> How do you do it Lendel?


Ya buy 2 of everything. One to play with and one to save. If your rich ya buy 3, one to customize LOL.
hojoe


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, Lendell... those tracks are majorly drool-worthy! And the wall full of cases is plain fantastic. Dang!! Good on ya!


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey if you are going to do some racing down there let me know since I am only about an hour away.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some more pics


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dragstrip is looking fine


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Kevin Browning was in the area visiting family & was able to make some time to stop by and visit. So Nick & Joe came in to join us. It was great to get to see Kevin again.
> --fcb


hey Lendell, 
GREEN w/ ENVY on u'r cave dude !!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Noah123 (May 21, 2012)

Hi friends.
The car racing is held at my outside of the house and i am participating in this race with my formula 1 car.
I like to race


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> hey Lendell,
> GREEN w/ ENVY on u'r cave dude !!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


It's nice Bub, real nice, been there!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Noah123 said:


> Hi friends.
> The car racing is held at my outside of the house and i am participating in this race with my formula 1 car.
> I like to race


Spambot alert.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Is it spam or did he use Yahoo translator? Either way, I am not sending him a check for anything!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

old blue said:


> Is it spam or did he use Yahoo translator?


From British to English????


----------

